# El nino 2014-15



## FISHERBOY (Aug 13, 2007)

By now if you haven't heard there's an el nino developing , out in the pacific ocean. Now over the next few months your gonna hear all the climate clowns screaming warm hot blah blah. http://www.cpc.ncep.noaa.gov/products/analysis_monitoring/ensostuff/ninoareas_c.jpghttps://encrypted-

tbn1.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcR60wurRZlDKZNzD2L83ci5z8fyz1AKpq4HlJsZn2R0GPFOcj0I-w

This el nino is very different its called a madouki el nino, based in the western pacific. Summer time in the Great Lakes, Northeast & New England looks to be slightly cooler than normal, with center of cool focused over the Mid West and Great Lakes.

As for winter I believe the southern mid Atlantic is in for a heck of a winter very similar to 09-10, the northeast should fair out pretty well to with snow.

I'll keep everyone updatedThumbs Up


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Must be right,we can't get into the 60's.Haven't even started cutting yet.


----------



## truckitup (Aug 21, 2011)

grandview;1804859 said:


> Must be right,we can't get into the 60's.Haven't even started cutting yet.


I mowed my own today, to check out the mower and make sure everything works. Had jacket on gloves and a hat, it was only 41 out side. I would love to see 60-70 out side.

I did get the Harley out the other day for 150 mile ride. I was up in your neck of the woods GV. Clarence, NY


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Pfffft, whatever.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Mark knows if its going to be hot summer by how far up Belinda shaves!


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Lol Scottie.

I ain't asking or looking.


----------



## FISHERBOY (Aug 13, 2007)

Right now this el nino seems to be setting up in Nino regions 3.4-4, which is right near the international date line, which promotes a trough around the Aleutians islands and a ridge on the west coast and a trough on the east coast. Another update will be in late October


----------



## Bossman 92 (Sep 27, 2006)

FISHERBOY;1835922 said:


> Right now this el nino seems to be setting up in Nino regions 3.4-4, which is right near the international date line, which promotes a trough around the Aleutians islands and a ridge on the west coast and a trough on the east coast. Another update will be in late October


What does that mean for snow for the eastern half of the country?


----------



## FISHERBOY (Aug 13, 2007)

*East*

IT does promote a robust sub tropical jet stream, and combine that with an polar/arctic jet and bam you can get Nor' Easters, still it all depends if we have 50/50 low(around 50n-and 50w)


----------



## TheXpress2002 (Oct 9, 2007)

I am glad someone else on here truly understands the implications of the Pacific waters rather than just screaming Nino and Nina....hot and cold

IMO...the upcoming winter will be like a sequel to a movie. It wont be as good as the first but it will still be entertaining


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

TheXpress2002;1843323 said:


> I am glad someone else on here truly understands the implications of the Pacific waters rather than just screaming Nino and Nina....hot and cold
> 
> IMO...the upcoming winter will be like a sequel to a movie. It wont be as good as the first but it will still be entertaining


So we'll only be getting 114" of snow and 120 sleepless nights?


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

Mark Oomkes;1843326 said:


> So we'll only be getting 114" of snow and 120 sleepless nights?


I'm game!!!


----------



## Citytow (Sep 21, 2014)

Bossman 92;1835959 said:


> What does that mean for snow for the eastern half of the country?


http://writedge.com/winter-2014-predicted-catastrophic/


----------



## CityGuy (Dec 19, 2008)

SnowGuy73;1843714 said:


> I'm game!!!


What do you care? Your hanging it up.


----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

Citytow;1843986 said:


> http://writedge.com/winter-2014-predicted-catastrophic/


Not positive, but I believe that was the one that was said to be a hoax...


----------

